Ask HN: Software engineers, do you fill timesheet with 1 hr granularity? - ankurdhama
======
davelnewton
I usually go in 30min chunks.

Ot depends on the client, e.g., if they generate relatively small tasks I'll
go in 15 min increments.

I rarely have things that take that short of a burst, but I'd be uncomfortable
billing someone for an hour of work if I only worked 15 minutes. That seems
dishonest to me.

That said, I bill for the time it takes me to get set up to do that work,
e.g., if I have to spin up a specific environment, or gather reference
materials, etc. that is included in billable time, because it's time I'd
normally be doing something else.

